# hymer 584 awning light



## madpilot (Mar 20, 2013)

hi,ive just bought a hymer 854 and maybe im daft but how do you turn on the awning light??


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Depends on the year but the older ones have a switch on the panel above door
Newer one are located lower down by the HAB door shut.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

On our B534 the light is sensor operated and comes on only when sensing movement, when it's dark.

It stays on for a minute and sometimes causes surprise to the unwary.

Brian


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

2001 B584 awning light is on right side of control panel next to 240 volt connected light. Also worth fitting LED's in the awning light, this save cover getting discoloured from the heat of the halogen bulbs.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Awning light*

2007 584 , switch is in group on the side of the fridge as you exit the door.


----------

